# Shift Allowance Entitlement



## alanmcdale (23 Jan 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the law is on shift allowance i.e. is an employer obliged to pay shift allowance after 12pm start or 9pm finish??? Or is there even such a thing?

Thanks
Alanmcdale


----------



## sparkey (23 Jan 2007)

if you allways work the quoted times then it is not shift.
Shift is when your start / finish times change on a weekly / monthly pattern.


----------



## alanmcdale (23 Jan 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me.

We change shifts every week.
1 week we do 8am to 4.15pm, next 9.45am to 6pm and now 1.45pm to 10pm.
This rota runs for 6 weeks, the next 6 weeks we work night and weekends.But we do get a shift allowance for these 6 weeks.
Surely the 1.45pm to 10pm shift should carry some sort of shift allowance???
Any ideas.


----------



## redchariot (26 Jan 2007)

Where I work, Evening Shift receive 10% more than normal hours and Night Shift 14%; all staff are fixed on a certain shift i.e. no rotation.

Unfortunately there is no law stating that an allowance should be given but it is good practice and common sense if you think about it; companies would find it hard to keep employees in later shifts if they are paying them the same as the normal working day


----------



## Leper (13 Sep 2011)

An allowance for working on shifts is a concession, not an entitlement.


----------



## Mpsox (14 Sep 2011)

redchariot said:


> Where I work, Evening Shift receive 10% more than normal hours and Night Shift 14%; all staff are fixed on a certain shift i.e. no rotation.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no law stating that an allowance should be given but it is good practice and common sense if you think about it; companies would find it hard to keep employees in later shifts if they are paying them the same as the normal working day


 
I worked for a company in the UK who abolished shift allowance on the grounds that shift work suited certain people's personel situation (eg child care). They had no problem getting people to work shifts


----------

